# The one that got away.



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I posted a couple pictures of Elk from NW MN earlier, apparently during season 2 bulls were taken, this is the one that got away, photo's were taken by my cousin. Enjoy


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice pics.

That is one animal I have not had the pleasure of hunting...yet! :lol:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

grygla area?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Differnt herd, this one is towards Lancaster.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

oh i know which one your talking about. my dad saw them once this year.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Beautiful pictures.


----------

